# Changing omega bracelet to a strap



## FrogmanFreak

Hi, can someone advice how do I change the seamaster bracelet and fit it into a strap?

I understand that the bracelet links can be removed by using a bracelet pin sizing tool which i have. But I cannot remove the first piece of bracelet metal connecting to the watch. Can someone advice how to remove this first piece of metal (shown in the red arrows) connector between the watch and the bracelet links?










Thanks.


----------



## spogehead

FrogmanFreak said:


> Hi, can someone advice how do I change the seamaster bracelet and fit it into a strap?
> 
> I understand that the bracelet links can be removed by using a bracelet pin sizing tool which i have. But I cannot remove the first piece of bracelet metal connecting to the watch. Can someone advice how to remove this first piece of metal connector between the watch and the bracelet links?
> 
> Thanks.


If you mean swapping metal for say leather rubber then you just take the spring bars out from either side of the lugs, and then replace as you removed but with different strap/bracelet, very simpe to do but I cocked mine up proper as I am a bit heavy handed, be careful piece of cake!;-)

Just seen your pic you need a spring bar tool http://www.watchworx.co.uk/pages/access/tools.html


----------



## FrogmanFreak

Yes, thats what i meant - swapping the bracelet into a strap. thing is the spring bars cannot come out.


----------



## spogehead

FrogmanFreak said:


> Yes, thats what i meant - swapping the bracelet into a strap. thing is the spring bars cannot come out.


Yeah just clocked that re-read my post


----------



## M4tt

This came up last week:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=94103

hope this helps


----------



## FrogmanFreak

reading that post now and trying to do it without a spring bar tool. !!! :-|


----------



## FrogmanFreak

DAMN. after 2 scratches, one nasty gash with blood. i figured it out.

http://www.pmwf.com/Watches/WatchSc...r fork tool/Step2RemovingEndlinkSpringBar.htm

You really need a spring bar tool and im lucky i bought my watch tool kit and it comes with it. thanks everyone.

the link above is a great help.


----------



## spogehead

FrogmanFreak said:


> reading that post now and trying to do it without a spring bar tool. !!! :-|


No chance lol!!:-! Be careful mate............ when I played about first time out I butchered my Monacoo|o|o|o|


----------



## FrogmanFreak

Thanks all for guiding me to remove the bracelet. Newbies like myself! Well, to repay this gratitude and to pass on this knowledge, Ive done a step by step guide on how to remove your omega bracelet effortlessly. It may sound stupid for some experienced chaps, but come on, all newbies need a start.

*Here's how to remove your omega bracelet!*

You will need a *Spring Bar Tool*. It really is necessary.


----------



## FrogmanFreak

And of course, how to put your bracelet back. its much easier once you get the hang of it. I had made two deep scratches and a nasty blood dripping cut. You dont have to go through the same.

*Here's how to put your omega Bracelet back.*

You will need the *Spring Bar Tool* Again.


----------



## IN2VTEC

I can't wait to try this out! Very awesome post!:-!


----------



## b_royal

BUMP!

Does anyone know what size spring bar you would need to replace the ones in these photos (ie for the 2254.50?)

I guess it would be 22mm long but which diameter? 1.5 or 1.8mm?

All advice gratefully received

thanks

edit: the bracelet number is 1610/930 and Otto Frei does not specifically list spring bars for this bracelet as far as i can see.


----------



## Watchdog

b_royal said:


> BUMP!
> 
> Does anyone know what size spring bar you would need to replace the ones in these photos (ie for the 2254.50?)
> 
> I guess it would be 22mm long but which diameter? 1.5 or 1.8mm?
> 
> All advice gratefully received
> 
> thanks
> 
> edit: the bracelet number is 1610/930 and Otto Frei does not specifically list spring bars for this bracelet as far as i can see.


The lug size on the 2254.50 is 20mm. I believe Omega uses 1.8mm diameter spring bars.


----------



## Torrid

I always had to use a razor blade to pop out the spring bars. My spring bar tool was too thick to pop them loose.


----------



## b_royal

Sounds like a recipe for sliced fingers avec bloody Seamaster!


----------



## b_royal

Thanks Watchdog!


----------



## Mychronos

This is the most easiest and safest band revoval process..


----------



## pavv

Mychronos said:


> This is the most easiest and safest band revoval process..


Too bad that the gizmo used will set you back 100+ dollar :roll: :rodekaart

I justed ordered myself the Bergeon 6767 F and will start practising this weekend when I expect a new strap for my 2254.50


----------



## pavv

And the Bergeon arrived!

With all the visual aid in this and other threads it was a breeze to put a new Hirsh strap on my 2254.... a matter of minutes, and no blood :-!



















More straps are now inevitable :-d


----------



## marcadrian

I also had the same problem with mu regular spring changing tool (whatever that is called) so I used a jewelers screwdriver and voila.


----------



## bograd

pavv said:


> And the Bergeon arrived!
> 
> With all the visual aid in this and other threads it was a breeze to put a new Hirsh strap on my 2254.... a matter of minutes, and no blood :-!
> More straps are now inevitable :-d


Can you post a picture from the side ?
I am curious is the black plastic piece inside the strap is visible or it is hidden by the lug.


----------



## pavv

If you want to see it you can see it, but it's not in a way that it bugs me. (way less intrusive than a 'quantum of solace' - blurb on your crystal). 
And if you rotate the little plastic insert 90 degrees, it would even be a snugger fit on the watch and even less of it would be visible)

a picture from the side:


----------



## bograd

Thanks


----------



## Guest

You failed to mention the final steps:

1. Strap on watch
2. Jump in car, head to strip club
3. Drink and make certain the girls get a glimps of your pimpin' timepiece


----------



## regs

FrogmanFreak said:


> Thanks all for guiding me to remove the bracelet. Newbies like myself! Well, to repay this gratitude and to pass on this knowledge, Ive done a step by step guide on how to remove your omega bracelet effortlessly. It may sound stupid for some experienced chaps, but come on, all newbies need a start.
> 
> *Here's how to remove your omega bracelet!*
> 
> You will need a *Spring Bar Tool*. It really is necessary.


{apologies for resurrecting this thread!}

i recently purchased an omega deployment buckle and matching blue alligator leather strap for my smp bond, and actually - which seemed hours - for several weeks (on and off, frustrated) tried to remove the original bracelet, with no luck. so frustrated wanted to call teeritz for advice - read: for him to do it:-x:-x:-d

ive searched for other posts here but no cigar then came across this thread and with frogmanfreak's detailed instructions, removed bracelet in 5 minutes! no scratches, too!!!

thanks frogmanfreak:-!

only if i had a good camera i'd have pix up! its like owning a new watch, really!!!

(n.b. pardon for the ridiculous use of exclamation marks!!)


----------



## FrogmanFreak

no problem,

glad you found this useful! :-!


----------



## ehfour

Great thread!

One thing that Ive found to work well if your in a pinch is a "pushpin" or thumbtac


----------



## watchnuts

+1! I recently got my spring bar tool in and it was a breeze going with your picture tutorial! Had a little bit of problem getting the bracelet back in till I noticed the "notice this notch" and "notch is aligned to" pictures and it worked! 

Will post some pictures in a new thread when my zulu strap comes in...


----------



## normunds

Fantastic tutorial, should have seen it seven years ago 

I remember, after couple of unsuccesful attempts to remove bracelet on SMP GMT, I did removed it with victorinox knife blade, then decided that it is very expensive way how to ruin knife. I went to the shop, bought watchmakers screwdrivers, triangular file and made my own strap changing tool from 1.5mm flat screwdriver.


----------



## sconehead

FrogmanFreak said:


> Thanks all for guiding me to remove the bracelet. Newbies like myself! Well, to repay this gratitude and to pass on this knowledge, Ive done a step by step guide on how to remove your omega bracelet effortlessly. It may sound stupid for some experienced chaps, but come on, all newbies need a start.
> 
> *Here's how to remove your omega bracelet!*
> 
> You will need a *Spring Bar Tool*. It really is necessary.


Excellent tuto...


----------



## amartolos

TIP when u are in the moment when u have pushed out the first side of the spring bar







place the spring-bar tool fork exactly in the area where the sping bar meets the hole(photo A -1) and push inwords (photo A-2_) with that way u will drag the sping bar out of this hole in 1 sec...The other way (photo B) where u try to take the spring off by pushing it in is by far much more difficult.


----------



## gabbo

Hello,

I have an Omega seamaster professional. I wanted to get the rubber strap from ofrei. The Blue sports strap, *OME-97988082. *

Will my 1503/825 clasp work with this strap or do I need to also purchase a clasp for this (the *OME-94531803)*?Any help much appreciated...:-!


----------



## Plainsong

You forgot the step where you launch the spring bar across the room on removal. That happened to me the first time with my Sinn. :-!

You could shoot your eye out!

Seriously though, good tutorial. I always have problems getting a bracelet reseated back in there. Just not as much give as a strap.


----------



## gabbo

I bought blue rubber strap 97988082 , do I cut the ends to make the stap fit? TOtal novice at this watch stuff....


----------



## amartolos

Yesterday i ve removed the bracelet in order to wear the new Oem strap..and since the camera was close to me...

Removing the bracelet now with video..


----------



## BMWidmer

Great write up,

I picked up a Omega 2200.50 last month and just ordered a Dangerous9Strap and a Bergeon 6767-f. I wanted to practice the technique, once i got comfortable with the right way to hold the watch it was very simple. 

Thanks.


----------



## Xzavier

FrogmanFreak said:


> And of course, how to put your bracelet back. its much easier once you get the hang of it. I had made two deep scratches and a nasty blood dripping cut. You dont have to go through the same.
> 
> *Here's how to put your omega Bracelet back.*
> 
> You will need the *Spring Bar Tool* Again.


Thank you! This saved me a lot of time and money!!


----------



## FrogmanFreak

A pleasure! Glad that it helped you!


----------



## BigPilot46

Great post


----------



## FrogmanFreak

A pleasure, gentlemen!

FMF


----------



## Fi33pop

Sorry to resurrect this old thread. 
I got as far as pushing the spring bar down and pushing the end piece with my finger. Of the 4 corners, only one of them budges when I push the end piece.
Have I got weak fingers or I am I doing something wrong.


----------



## thebusinessend

Does any one know the dimensions of the spring bar? 2mm X 20mm I guess?


----------



## TitanCi

thebusinessend said:


> Does any one know the dimensions of the spring bar? 2mm X 20mm I guess?


I believe the bars diameter is 1.8 mm and the length is a probable 20 mm

Sent from my brain using my fingers.


----------



## Squiddo

Old but perfect thanks


----------



## nek

This was very useful. I followed and successfully removed the bracelet. Thank you.


----------



## mjoranga

Just what I was looking for... excellent tutorials, hopefully I'll have the guts to install my bracelet now...


----------



## mjoranga

Well I did it... Installing bracelet is not as easy as installing straps since metal doesn't give in... I think it would be nice to use the pliers style to fit the bracelet if Your confident enough...You can line the bracelet properly within the lugs while both ends of spring bar are fully compress.


----------



## gundamzero

If you are unsure, the best idea is to take it to a watch shop. You don't want to scratch up your watch.


----------



## mjoranga

Problem is so many horror stories about taking Your watch for doing this and even them do scratch Your watch... You end up paying them just to scratch Your watch... Unless You have a trusted local watch Guy then I think I am more careful than someone who doesn't care at all...


----------



## mustogt00

put some painters or masking tape under the lugs if you're worried about scratching the watch. Personally I change straps so often minor scratches under the lugs are bound to happen. At least nobody will see them


----------



## chows99

anybody able to remove the springbar just by using jeweler's flat tip screwdriver?


----------



## mjoranga

chows99 said:


> anybody able to remove the springbar just by using jeweler's flat tip screwdriver?


I'm sure some are capable of doing that but I personally wouldn't recommend... A bergeon spring bar tool can be had for 15£. Precision and perfect for the job.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## vercimber

This is extremely valuable, as I've tried to do the same on my Speedmaster and will likely do it on the Seamaster (if I ever procure one). Thanks for the diagrams.


----------

